# Flaming Gorge Macks



## kinger6 (May 13, 2011)

Went to The Gorge this weekend and had a blast catching macks for the first time. It is amazing how big these fish are. The first fish is 24 pounds and 40 & 1/4 inches, the other one is 26 pounds and 39 inches.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that's some fish worth spending gas money on. Nice.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been wanting to do that for years, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

A good fish, could I sugest that you treat them alittle better when holding them for a pic. It is really hard on a fish that size to hang with all his weight pulling down as you jam your fingers up their gill plates. then you release them. give craddling a try.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are nice fish thanks for sharing. I would like to take a couple young boys to try their luck at those. Anyone ever use or know anything about the guides there you can book a day with?


----------

